# Need advise



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am looking into purchasing a sonar unit, but which one should I buy? I have done some research, and from what I can tell, they all do the same thing, just a few different ways to operate the units. I don't have a lot of $, but I would like a unit that will do the job and last for yrs to come. I generally fish in water around 20ft, sometimes going out to around 40ft.

Looking to see what you experianced guys recommend and why. Like I said, I don't have a lot of $, but am looking to get more into ice fishing.

thanks


----------



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally fish the vx 1 pro from Marcum. I really like it. New they are 299.00 i think, usually find them used for 200-250. The bottom zoom is a nice feature for deeper water. The Vex's work well also. I have had a fl8 and it worked just fine.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

so if you had to choose between your marcum and a vex, which would it be? Both what I have found are about the same price, but just wondering which you would prefer. Have you ever used a hummingbird? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

It all comes down to the features you want, and what you want to pay. Currently, I use a Marcum Showdown ice troller. I like the fact that its small, vertical, quiet, runs on AA or 12v, and is backed by great customer service. The downside to this unit is no zoom. 
The only reason I bought this one and sold my fl-8 was to try a vertical screen instead of a dial. My buddy has a showdown 5.6 that I've used quite a bit, and the zoom feature on that one is really nice.

I fished 2 days with a hummingbird ice 55 last year and it was really hard to give it back. Great unit, easy to use, and awesome features. Honestly, I don't think it matters all that much what brand or model you run, they all will help you learn more about how fish react to presentation, help you find structure better, and hopefully help you catch some fish!


----------



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

That is spot on. Brand does not matter. They are all nice. I do like the screen on the birds, from what I see in the stores, but I have not fished with one. I chose the Marcum just for the bottom zoom feature, as I normally fish for walleyes on the bottom. Whatever you choose, you will like it more than not having one. Good luck.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Ive seen both in use, and i prefer vexilar personally but both are high quality brands!


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

I had an Humminbird ICE-35. That lasted about a month before I sold it.. was not a fan.

My Father had a Marcum LX-3 nice unit worked well. When I moved to Grand Forks it seemed everyone I went with had a Vexilar. If your friends use Vexilar buy Vexilar. If your friends use Marcum buy a Marcum. Marcum and Vexilar play oke together but not always and he who owns the fish house gets to use their flasher so remember 

I bought a Vexilar FL-20 and love it. My father used it and bought himself a Vexilar FL-22 to use. I just sold my Marcum and purchased a FL-8 as a 'backup/friends' sonar.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I use a LX-3 and love it. But you can't go wrong with a Vex either both good units.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone for the input. From what I've read in post, talking with guys on the ice, and doing some more research, I have narrowed my search to a marcum lx3 or a vexilar fl18. From what I can tell, both of these units are about the same in what they do. I wanted something easy to operate and use along with the bottom zoom function, and I was unaware that the vex's dont have bottom zoom until the 18 model. I could be wrong on this though. Because of my finacial status, I don't think I can afford a new vex, but will hopefully find a used one. And same goes for the marcum.

thanks again


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would say zoom features are better on the Marcum. You have 5' and 10' zoom that you can move anywhere in the water column on 20'-40' selections with a 1" separation. They also have 6 levels of interference rejection.


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

Both units are great you can't go wrong with either.

My suggestion... If you fish with other guys, and they have a flasher, buy the same brand as them it will be best in with interference issues.


----------

